# New babies!



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

My mouse Hallow just had her babies! This morning I looked and there was nothing and just now I lifted the house and saw little pink babies! I don't know how many there are but I will find out and post pictures tomorrow! Jet still hasn't had her babies yet but I am hoping that she will tomorrow.


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

congratulations! nothing beats waking up to a nest of squeakers  Xxxx


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Jelous!!  x


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

it's okay Danni, it won't be long until we're blissfully inundated with pinkies


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

SO excited! xxx


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

She had seven babies but one is really runty, cant post pictures because my camera isn't working! I will try convincing my brother to let me use his.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

What will you do with them all  mine have litters too the hairless seems too have 8 babies cant properly count them some are underneath mum the fawn satin has 6 ,spinys have two there first litter they can feed themselves in 48 hours are furred up ready to go I just seen them come outside with the group


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

I sell a couple of mice(like 3 or 4) about every month to a pet store my cousin owns. The rest of the mice I keep as pets or breeders. I just checked on Jet and found that she is having her babies at this very moment! I am so excited to see how many she has. The little runty one in Hallows litter died today  , at least the other babies are healthy and can get more milk now, but it still makes me sad seeing something so young die.


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

I finally was able to count how many babies Jet had, 11 little healthy babies! Also my camera is getting fixed so I can take pictures soon!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures... my girl Phreckles unexpectedly gave us a litter of 10 yesterday. I'm going to try to take some pictures and post them as well.
Turns out another one of my girls, Pepper is actually a boy!


----------

